

HTTP Status Rappers - tlrobinson
http://www.httpstatusrappers.com/

======
Petrushka
This has been posted previously, yet remains hilarious.

The best have to be:

Diddy - No Content. Well, unless you count saying random bullshit over
Biggie's lyrics something.

Fresh Prince (Will Smith) - Moved Permanently. He stayed in LA.

MC Hammer - Unauthorized. Although I would argue Vanilla Ice would have been
better here.

Cisqo (or however it is spelled) - Not Found. Unfortunately, he was. And so
was the Thong Song.

I'm not getting the Wu-Tang Clan for Internal Server Error though, and Biggie
and 2Pac for Gone is just depressing.

